# Priceless: Man takes his arthritic dog for swim



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

How can something be so beautiful and yet so sad?











story, photos, videos


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I read the article...but this photo says it all.

Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

That is very touching.


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

I too read this article, what a wonderful man...... unconditional love is the best


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have this on my facebook page.....it's so poignant.....


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I  this guy... seriously, these are the stories i would love to see all the time... It brings tears to my eyes thinking that in 10-12 short years my pup will be a geezer and things like this will be a necessity... i commend him, he's a wonderful human being for loving his animal as he does.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

When I saw this on the news, I thought it was so touching.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Very touching indeed!


----------



## Tracy (Aug 11, 2012)

I saw this on facebook. Beautiful.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

My dogs swim in lake superior all summer, maybe they wont get arthritus


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Not to be a downer or morbid or anything as it is a very lovely picture and it is clear that the man deeply loves his dog. But after I thought if the dog is in that much pain that, and is 19 years old maybe its time for him to be pts? Of course I don't know the whole story just what is being said in the atricle so who knows but I can't help but think that if the dog is that age, in that much pain, how much effort does it take for that dog to get around and if pain medication (if he's on any) is no longer working the kindest thing would be to let the dog go. I still think its a lovely picture of a caring man who loves his dog but I just had that little creeping thought...


----------



## warunasanjaya1919 (Aug 18, 2012)

thegoodstuff,that is a beautiful picture you have posted. A man with a nice looking dog. From where did you find it?


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

> I Breathe But I Can’t Catch My Breath…
> Schoep passed yesterday



Schoep, the Arthritic Dog Made Famous in Viral Photo, Dies at Age 20

*
RIP Schoep*


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Oh wow. That's an amazing story!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I was so sad to read he had passed. Run easy, Schoep.


----------



## thegoodstuff (May 12, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> Run easy, Schoep.



Thats so much better than RIP.


----------

